
Hacking Times Square Video Screens (YouTube) - SRSimko
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_RihQ6wsw4
======
FreshCode
Hoax: [http://www.infoworld.com/t/iphone/picture-proof-times-
square...](http://www.infoworld.com/t/iphone/picture-proof-times-square-video-
hack-cleverly-orchestrated-hoax-623)

